# Removing a home from a lot



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

I just picked up a very nice lot. 2 acres partially wooded and surrounded by farmers fields and quietness.

Problem is, there is a two story home on the lot that I want to remove. It was built in 1960 and hasn't been lived in for 15 years. there are holes in the floors and roof.

What are my options?

I have access to large roll off dumpsters and some heavy equipment.

My concern is permits for home removal. I don't want to draw a huge amount of attention so the Hazmat crew comes in charging tons for asbestos if there is any. the walls are drywall, the siding is aluminum. the pipes arent wrapped.

I'd like to do this on the cheap.


I've been told to contact the amish, (they don't want it)
Ive been told to contact my fire department (too many permits)


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Too bad there are so many trees around it. That thing looks like it just might catch fire if someone was not careful....


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

yep. I wish it was that easy. we aren't even allowed to burn in this township. 

maybe I'll just have a small fire going.. 24x7


----------



## cortell (Nov 27, 2010)

Coming here for advice on how to possibly skirt proper asbestos removal and announcing you want to avoid permits, and posting pics of the home to boot...not terribly smart, IMO.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

True. 

I guess I'd end up getting the correct permits but I'm trying to avoid the bad news from the permit happy people. I normally go by the books but I guess I'm not looking forward to the $$$$ I'll end up shelling out.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

bigcaddy said:


> It was built in 1960 and hasn't been lived in for 15 years
> What are my options?


1960? It looks a lot older than that.

On point... you need a demolition contractor.
Offhand I'd say somewhere in the $15000 range to give you a 
complete job including grading the area afterward.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Sometimes around here the local fire department will use a donated house for fire training and set it on fire and put it out several time before finally letting it burn up.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks,

There was a house built there in 1840. at some point it was torn down or burned. I was told that house was built in 1960. I'll have to check the deed.

$15k seems high. we got an estimate for $8k but I thought that was still very high.

the house is maybe 1300 Sq/ft. chop it up and drop it in a dumpster.

I'm gonna check into a demo permit today so I can get that covered.


----------



## spinfisher (Dec 2, 2010)

MAybe you can sell the house and let that person relocate it!


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, I found out I don't need a permit to "Wreck" a house.

and I can start on it any time I want.

SO. we did.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Anyone want two stories of Large Hand Hewn Logs?

I got another estimate today. $4,800.

Looks like I'm gonna demo it myself. 

Dumpster is showing up on Friday.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like fun, at least for the first 15 minutes or os. Personally, that $4800 doesn't seem unreasonable to me.

But I understand some of us have more time than money. Be sure to keep an eye out for potentially hazardous materials (lead, asbestos) and protect yourselves.

AND take plenty of photos to share with us. 

P.S. Did you try out any of the preserves you found in the basement?


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

haha. all those jars were nicely placed on a huge shelf...... which collapsed. 

We were daring each other to try the jarred goodies. 



I'll do what I can to avoid any of the lead paints and asbestos.

The walls in the exposed top half were made from paneling, 2x4s , no insulation, 1/8" sheathing and aluminum siding. It just falls apart.

Now the ohter side with the large logs may take some work.


----------



## goosebarry (Mar 28, 2012)

If you plan on rebuilding in the same spot, you may not want to teardown the old house yet. The current citing of the house is grandfathered, so most ZB or zoning laws look favorably on replacing an existing structure. If you teardown the house you will lose your grandfathered status. If you don't plan on rebuilding in the same spot, go ahead and tear it down.

The in thing around hear is to buy an old 3 season lake front cottage, build a 4000+ sq ft McMansion around it, then teardown the cottage which is now inside the new house.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Yes, they are doing that with some of the ranch homes in our area. weird to see that happen.

The existing home is too close to the road. The lot is 2 acres so there is a lot of room for a home.



The guy who I talked to about a permit mentioned that I should get a Septic/sandmound plan finished and on his desk because its a good time of year to get that work done and that it is normally a hold up in the build process. WHo would I have do a plan?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The septic installer should be able to handle all the paper work needed. He should know exactly what is required.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I sure hope you plan to get the roof off first before tearing into any more walls. :blink:


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

I'll get there. 

for now I plan to gutt what I can


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

That's a shame..... Some of those old mason jars are worth a few bucks. The hand hewn logs might have a market too.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

bigcaddy said:


> I'll get there.
> 
> for now I plan to gutt what I can


My point is... before you continue removing everything that’s holding the house together you should thinking about getting the weight off the top first.

Sure, clean out the garbage but do you have a plan on how to deconstruct this place safely?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

$4,800 is cheap,do you know how much dumping fees are at a C&D landfill ?
When wrecking a building you need to munch up the wood into small pieces with an excavator.
As it stands doing it yourself you will have about 3 grand in roll off fees, if someone were to do it for you it would be done in a couple of hours.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It seems there is no need to dump the wood. A good bonfire appears to be taking care of that part of the debris.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunately the township put an end to that. No burning unless in farmland.... Period. He was nice about it but it still sucks


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The dump is free where I'm at, if I haul.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

In New England where I am, many towns fire departments will burn the house for you as a training exercise. The disposal is up to you.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Try to find a company that utilizes the old wooden planks to make wood flooring. There is a company here that travels many miles just to get these.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

I think my neighbor and his uncle want the logs. They offered to knock it down an box it up.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Check with local companies that do flooring with reclaimed lumber. They may come and take it, but you have to secure it from thieves while waiting for them to pick it up.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

You might think about separating anything potentially salvageable. Along with lumber, there is money in vintage light fixtures, sinks, solid wood doors, etc. Even if you don't want to take the effort to sell them, you could donate them to keep them out of the landfill.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Further to Blondesense's comment, you could post "FREE" ads on kijiji or craigslist and a lot of that stuff will be picked up.


----------



## rick32 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey! those beans still look good!:laughing:
Theres a market for hand hewn beams if you know where to look.

Rick


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Dig hole. Push house in. Done. :whistling2:


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, I've been busy.. I have just about all the aluminum stripped from the house. I got three quotes on removal of the house. I'm supplying the dumpsters

1st place that we called: $8,400.oo
2nd place we called: $4,800.oo
3rd place we called: $1,800.00 Winner winner chicken dinner

all these guys came out and looked at the place first.

The thrid guy was fast and called me the same day with a quote. He has insurance and is willing to do everything. If things work out well, I may use him to excavate our home.

His plan is to bring in the "Thumb" and break apart the house and pack it into the dumpsters, set the large logs aside, Clear out the basement, Put all the concrete slabs into the basement cavity and cave in the block. He said he can bring in fill if I need it to put on top of that.


He said he could get it done next week but I will be on vacation. I told him I want to watch and get pics for my forums.

here are pics so far.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

One dumpster showed up on Friday. We decided to just roll the bagsters into the dumpster. They were free so wtf. I also spent the day over there yesterday removing the rest of the siding. I got it all loaded up to take to the recycler tomorrow.
The giant track loader is showing up today along with another dumpster. It should make quick work of that old house. I really want to get some videos.
Chimney fall video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up1cT6AHKi8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Subliminal (May 31, 2012)

Troegs hop back ftw!


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Track Hoe is showing up today. 

Dumpster #2 showed up yesterday.

House meets ground level today.


I am gonna try to leave work early to get pics.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Now that I think about it, why not keep the rough hewn logs, for a playhouse for the kids, or use them in the new house some way or another. If they are in good condition, you might be able to get them cut into planks for flooring.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

I fiddled around with the one log and it was pretty dried out and crumbly. I'll check them out a bit more once they are down.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

They might all be the same, if one turned to saw dust.


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

It's clear the part of the structure that has the chimney is mostly from 1840 (although the chimney itself isn't). A fire may have gutted it, but clearly they rebuilt off of mostly intact walls and added a poorly constructed addition.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

One of the chimneys was for a oil furnace that was in the basement. the other chimney right next to it was for a pot belly stove or some sort that was on the first floor of the structure. there was absolutely no venting with in the entire house for the oil burner. I think they just let the hot air come up the stairs. 

I took all the aluminum siding to the recycle place today. It was 740 pounds. $344.00

She first rang it up as 74 pounds. I looked at her funny. She got all pissy when I told her that there should be zero at the end of that.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

It's level..


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i bet the neighbors are happy.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

They didn't really say much. My wife was there when they were out. She said one of them said they never minded it there. the other said so much for our deer walking down across the grass. Blaaa. BS. that house was bringing the values of the other homes down. The deer will be back.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

How much for the dumpster? You do realize you'll likely need more than one, right? Probably three if you fill carefully and don't go over their weight limits.

Since it was built before 1976 it WILL have lead paint in it. For adults you'd be fine just wearing a mask and washing it off. But you definitely don't want to have your boy exposed to it for any length of time. And old insulation and tiles may also have asbestos in them. Again, masks are critical here. Better to suffer the inconvenience of wearing them now rather than lung diseases later...

It might be a bit late now, but contact local salvage companies. They might be interested in the materials. We're using secondchance from baltimore to deconstruct ours. They get the materials for resale and we get a tax break.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

We planned for four dumpsters.

The weight limits should be fine since the concrete is going into the foundation.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

bigcaddy said:


> the other said so much for our deer walking down across the grass.


Sounds like someone who will find something negative to say about anything. :no:


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm a fan of wildlife but not a fan of deer. I was fine with them until i hit one with my car. I'm not fond of them now.

birds are cool


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm fond of deer... venison is quite tasty. Otherwise they're just rats of the forest.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

haha. I can deal with bologna but the rest is not my thing. I can go to the store and get a massive steak and grill it up nice and juicy with a dash of pepper, a slight worchestershire marinade, potatoes and beans or corn. 

hungry now.:thumbsup:


----------



## EMD360 (Jun 15, 2012)

Always fun to watch a good demolition! If I were your neighbor I would bring out my lawn chair and a beer! Well, a couple of them to share with you!


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

I wasn't there for it. 

I stopped by about 2:30 yesterday and there wasn't any equipment there. SO I decided to take my recycling over and my wife sent me a text and said the house was down. darnit. 

she got the pics. I have a couple vids I'll post up.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

wkearney99 said:


> How much for the dumpster? You do realize you'll likely need more than one, right? Probably three if you fill carefully and don't go over their weight limits.
> 
> Since it was built before 1976 it WILL have lead paint in it. For adults you'd be fine just wearing a mask and washing it off. But you definitely don't want to have your boy exposed to it for any length of time. And old insulation and tiles may also have asbestos in them. Again, masks are critical here. Better to suffer the inconvenience of wearing them now rather than lung diseases later...
> 
> It might be a bit late now, but contact local salvage companies. They might be interested in the materials. We're using secondchance from baltimore to deconstruct ours. They get the materials for resale and we get a tax break.


Kind of late now. The OP has already started the process, and pretty much it was gone at this point, when you posted.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

It's all dirt now. Amazing


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Check online to see if there is anyone in your area who buys reclaimed lumber. The last I checked the old growth wood like in the hewn logs was going for around $9 a BF. I would sure set them aside and see if I could find a buyer for them, just keep the dry. Sometimes they will tear down for the lumber.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, looks like part I is done!

Here's a random question - they obviously disconnected the utilities a long time ago right?


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Right. 

3 dumpsters packed full. Each dumpster will hold legally 17tons . We have only C&D waste so I don't expect 17 tons.


----------



## jimmyfloyd (Sep 29, 2008)

Find a company that does wood reclaimation and they may buy those large logs from you to turn into wood floors, etc.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Filled three dumpsters

Can 1 weighed 7.6 tons
Can 2 weighed 7.11 tons
not yet weighed.

about $450 a piece


So, approxamate total to remove the home completely.

Home Demo - $1,500.00
Waste removal - $$1350.00

Aluminum return + $350.00

Total $2,500.00

not bad.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Big scenic empty space = priceless. 

Couldn't resist.


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

It's boring over there now. I can't smash anything. A real stress reliever


----------

